# how long to settle in?



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, I got my first beardie yesterday. when I got him home he took about an hour sat on his basking rock and then had a bit of a look around, did a poo and ate a tiny amount of greens, and then 5/6 crickets. He was very interested in watching everything going on, and seemed really happy.
Today different story, the lights went on and he hid for a couple of hours, and although hes been basking, he hasnt eaten a thing all day. Even holding crickets up to his nose makes no diffence. I know he's probably just settling in but it seems a bit weird for him to have been fine yesterday.
Temps are 83 in the cool end, 105 in the hot end, and his basking rock gets to about 115/120. Also his basking rock is slate which holds the heat and feels quite hot to touch (its on a slight slope and he doesnt go up to the hottest bit) is this alright?
Thanks in advance, just want to know if I'm worrying for nothing.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Basking way too hot. Should be 100-105f. Maybe will feel better then x


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you, thats easily sorted.


----------



## goara (Aug 5, 2008)

my basking is around 100 i only use a 60W spot light in a 4ft viv and they fine. also as for not eating maybe it was just abit hyper yesturday due to being rehomed, give it a few days to settle in. I handled mine for around 10-20mins a day when i first got them and they get to know you that way. just keep offering food it will accept if its hungry.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaos said:


> Hi, I got my first beardie yesterday. when I got him home he took about an hour sat on his basking rock and then had a bit of a look around, did a poo and ate a tiny amount of greens, and then 5/6 crickets. He was very interested in watching everything going on, and seemed really happy.
> Today different story, the lights went on and he hid for a couple of hours, and although hes been basking, he hasnt eaten a thing all day. Even holding crickets up to his nose makes no diffence. I know he's probably just settling in but it seems a bit weird for him to have been fine yesterday.
> Temps are 83 in the cool end, 105 in the hot end, and his basking rock gets to about 115/120. Also his basking rock is slate which holds the heat and feels quite hot to touch (its on a slight slope and he doesnt go up to the hottest bit) is this alright?
> Thanks in advance, just want to know if I'm worrying for nothing.


 temps 105f-115f basking he will normally take a fortnight to settle


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

I keep it around 31 - 33 Celsius in day and 21 - 23 at night. i left mine for 10 days and it settles brilliant. got ne pics of the lil devil?


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help, hope this works


----------



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my first 2 weeks ago, she hardly ate a thing for the first 2 days and then shot up to eating about 50 criks a day. Its just a settling in period, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

kyle217 said:


> I got my first 2 weeks ago, she hardly ate a thing for the first 2 days and then shot up to eating about 50 criks a day. Its just a settling in period, I wouldnt worry about it.


personally i feel that's a few too manay cricks to be feeding every day. trouble is with beardies they will eat whatever you put in front of them! try cutting in down to nearer 20. your in charge, dont forget! lol


----------



## Kaos (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, he decided to eat a couple of mouthfuls of his greens yesterday but is still not interested in his crickets. I've ordered some locusts to try him on which should arrive in the next couple of days, but am wondering if I should get him some mealworms to try and tempt him until they arrive? Its now been 2 full days with no live food. I think I've aged a few years with worry already!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

depending on the age of the BD eating greens for now will not be a problem. A nice log to bask on is a good idea as it dopesnt get as hot as a rock.
Try wax worms once in a while. Mine go mad for them.
if the night temps are too high the BD may not sleep well enough so try and drop the temp to nice warm room temp around 65-70.
They should sleep like they are unconcious.
imagine the night temps in a desert.
Warm baths and TLc will do you right.
Paul


----------

